# Wood duck box material



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Those of you that have built wood duck boxes, what material did you use? And where did you get it?

I've been trying to locate rough cut cedar with no luck.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pressure treated 3/4 plywood. They'll outlast me.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Pressure treated 3/4 plywood. They'll outlast me.


The "experts" say not to use treated wood.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

When i was a boy scout we would find any building site and ask for scrap wood. If you tell em what your using it for if there is a hunter in the bunch you can get some good material.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Rip 2x4's for inner frame and mounting backboard.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I had luck finding rough sawn cedar on craigslist in the past. Might be worth a look...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Every wood duck coop I see in a local marsh, which are dated when they are hung - haven't seen one older than 2013 this year. Most are junk within a couple years.

Mine are 20 years old and hatch ducks or owls most years.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Shipping crates, wooden pallets, scrap lumber and build some every year. The exterior fasteners are the biggest cost. The plastic ones look ok but not at the price they want.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Lucky Dog said:


> Those of you that have built wood duck boxes, what material did you use? And where did you get it?
> 
> I've been trying to locate rough cut cedar with no luck.


Hey Lucky Dog, I see you're in Midland area. Self serve Lumber in Chesaning (989-845-4225) had several lengths and widths of of 1" X rough cut cedar. Might not be that far if that is what you are looking for. Call 'em.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I was looking to build a couple as Christmas gifts this year. I was very surprised at the cost of the lumber itself so I did a little looking. I was able to buy them already built for less than the lumber was at Lowes/HD. 

I have no affiliation but look up Greggs Wood Duck boxes. Made in Michigan and he sells through a few outlets and direct. I spoke with the owner about prices and he said it is because he buys a truckload of cedar at a time.

http://www.woodducknestboxes.com/index.html


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

What type of density should these be used? I have 3-400ish feet of river frontage. Two boxes? Ten boxes? Somewhere between?

I've been cleaning the nest raiders out and debating mallard tubes as well.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

I would keep them in the neighborhood of 300'-400' apart. So, one in the middle or possibly 1 at each end of your property.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Mine are untreated cedar. Hatched 3 successful sets (out of 2 boxes) last spring. They are on small pond less than 25 feet from each other.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Mudfoot said:


> Hey Lucky Dog, I see you're in Midland area. Self serve Lumber in Chesaning (989-845-4225) had several lengths and widths of of 1" X rough cut cedar. Might not be that far if that is what you are looking for. Call 'em.


Thanks, I will give them a call.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

C20chris said:


> I was looking to build a couple as Christmas gifts this year. I was very surprised at the cost of the lumber itself so I did a little looking. I was able to buy them already built for less than the lumber was at Lowes/HD.
> 
> I have no affiliation but look up Greggs Wood Duck boxes. Made in Michigan and he sells through a few outlets and direct. I spoke with the owner about prices and he said it is because he buys a truckload of cedar at a time.
> 
> http://www.woodducknestboxes.com/index.html


I bought a couple from him a few years ago. Nice guy and nice houses.
I was thinking I'd like to do my own as a winter project this time but you are right. The cost of lumber alone is almost the same as a box from him.


----------



## Korte (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky Dog said:


> Those of you that have built wood duck boxes, what material did you use? And where did you get it?
> 
> I've been trying to locate rough cut cedar with no luck.


Have made a bunch with cedar pickets. Just have to butt them together. Doubled the bottom with scraps. I still cut saw kerfs inside for a ladder


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

That is one of the most important to do. I tried a wire mess before and the chicks would naw at it. I have had no trouble with them being close and all being used. Just remember you do not have to be over water, you can be 100 yards away (in nature they are 1/4 mile) and still be used. If you have them being used once then expand the amount of boxes. The females chicks come back to the same area. It is fun making them for a winter project. I usually make ten at a time when I can get the majority of the "box" material for free. Make only one, fit and cut until you are happy with the outcome. Take apart and use this as a template for cutting all your material at once. I like to rip 2x8's for your frame material down to 1 1/2" wide. I myself like to coat a few times the outside with oil base paint. After you complete the boxes and the paint has soaked in and dried, set them outside out of the rain until you hang them. I have tried a lot of box material, even chips of ash, elm, oak and cedar from planners. The TSC pine chips defiantly work the best. Have fun, it beats going out and freezing outside!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Look up the Amish. They tend to have rough cut lumber for sale.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

There is an Amish sawmill on hockaday rd about two miles north of M61 in Gladwin. The house is just north of the mill on the left side of the road.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

C20chris said:


> I was looking to build a couple as Christmas gifts this year. I was very surprised at the cost of the lumber itself so I did a little looking. I was able to buy them already built for less than the lumber was at Lowes/HD.
> 
> I have no affiliation but look up Greggs Wood Duck boxes. Made in Michigan and he sells through a few outlets and direct. I spoke with the owner about prices and he said it is because he buys a truckload of cedar at a time.
> 
> Wood Duck Boxes & More! Quality Crafted Wood Duck Nest Boxes


Placed my order for a pair of wood duck boxes today. Depending on shipping time, hope to install them next weekend. With material costs right now, buying them pre-built was an easy decision. Right now you can't even find scrap pallets sitting on the side of the roads. Everything is getting snatched up.


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck with your new boxes. I'm happy to provide some input if you have any questions. I personally maintain 20+ boxes each year with great success, but not without a bit of learning curve on many fronts.

For those looking for cedar lumber, building themselves and live in the Ann Arbor area, Chelsea lumber has decent deals on their cedar boards these days compared to others. A single 1"x10"x16' board there is currently $52.96 there vs. $73.86 at Menards after their 11% off.

It's certainly time to start thinking about cleaning out boxes in anticipation of the upcoming nesting season.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I am running behind on the cleaning. Got chips two months ago. Getting to late for me for a couple boxes and I know a couple that have finally yielded to nature, now the are Tuttle float boxes.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I've built dozens of these things over the years, mostly out of Cedar but some out of Pine when I have scraps. All are finished with an oil on the outside only, to gain a little bit of durability. Menards has 1"x10"x10' Cedar boards for around $34 ea. and that is enough to make one box. I sell them for $65 ea. They last a long time when made out of Cedar and screwed together, as opposed to being nailed together. The 10" wide boards are perfect as you don't need to rip anything to size except for the bottom.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

You guys ever look at cypress? Its the go to down south and it handles moisture very well...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Wood duck boxes are here! 

What does everyone use for posts? Also some type of guard from critters. I did a nice job on nest raiders this year...only to have a few start showing up again now that it's warm.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

BumpRacerX said:


> Wood duck boxes are here!
> 
> What does everyone use for posts? Also some type of guard from critters. I did a nice job on nest raiders this year...only to have a few start showing up again now that it's warm.
> View attachment 755427



Awesome! I use 1"' O.D. black pipe in 10' lengths, buried 3' in the ground with 1" U brackets to hold the box to the pipe. Almost nothing can shimmy up that pole to get to the box. If you're going with wood or using a tree, 18" aluminum flashing works well when formed into a cone around the post.


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

BumpRacerX said:


> Wood duck boxes are here!
> 
> What does everyone use for posts? Also some type of guard from critters. I did a nice job on nest raiders this year...only to have a few start showing up again now that it's warm.
> View attachment 755427


I got in touch with a local fencing company and got some "old" 3" diameter fence posts from an airport fence job. They sold them for cheap and they are more than long enough. However, I will caution you that while one might expect that the critters cannot climb them, I have been surprised to find if there is a will, there is a way! A piece of stove pipe at the bottom of the box works, cut the ends and bend, then screw to the bottom of the box. Otherwise if you mount in/over water you'll be fine. I've had the best nesting success mounting in water anyhow vs. mounting on shore.


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> I've built dozens of these things over the years, mostly out of Cedar but some out of Pine when I have scraps. All are finished with an oil on the outside only, to gain a little bit of durability. Menards has 1"x10"x10' Cedar boards for around $34 ea. and that is enough to make one box. I sell them for $65 ea. They last a long time when made out of Cedar and screwed together, as opposed to being nailed together. The 10" wide boards are perfect as you don't need to rip anything to size except for the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 755414


Those boxes look great! My only concern and advice for most is that a 10' board does not afford the box to be deep enough from the hole to protect the hen from predators (i.e. raccoons). A box with longer sidewalls will prevent the hen from being within an "arms reach" of a raccoon so long as one doesn't overfill the base with woodchips. As such, i'd suggest following the DU plans and use a 12' board.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Take'm said:


> Those boxes look great! My only concern and advice for most is that a 10' board does not afford the box to be deep enough from the hole to protect the hen from predators (i.e. raccoons). A box with longer sidewalls will prevent the hen from being within an "arms reach" of a raccoon so long as one doesn't overfill the base with woodchips. As such, i'd suggest following the DU plans and use a 12' board.



Definitely something to think about. It's 16 1/2" from the bottom of the hole to the bottom of the box. I can't say for sure nothing has ever raided my boxes over the years, but using the metal pole to mount the box has been pretty effective at keeping them from even reaching the box in the first place. ***** have a much harder time climbing the 1" pipe vs. larger 3" pipe because it's too small for them to hug and shimmy up but too big for them to grip.

I suppose a little more assurance with a deeper box couldn't hurt? Especially when you're dealing with a crafty SOB's like Raccoon.


----------



## Korte (Sep 13, 2009)

Checked boxes last week. Several had full clutches of eggs...not hatched. One set had 2 dead ducklings in them with 7 unhatched eggs. Several other boxes only had one egg in them. Never had this problem before. Only 1 box showed signs of successful hatch. There are baffles on the poles


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Korte said:


> Checked boxes last week. Several had full clutches of eggs...not hatched. One set had 2 dead ducklings in them with 7 unhatched eggs. Several other boxes only had one egg in them. Never had this problem before. Only 1 box showed signs of successful hatch. There are baffles on the poles


Were the clutches of eggs old eggs? It's possible they are early nesters? As for the dead ducklings and unhatched eggs, it could have been a somewhat successful dump box. Those unhatched were added and didn't incubate for the same duration because they were laid later than the rest of the clutch? I've found boxes with dead ducklings before too, I suspect they just didn't make their way out compared to their companions. These are my thoughts, especially if you have baffles on the poles. The only other option is predation and/or nest abandonment.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

I just wanted to chime in on the wood duck nesting boxes made by Gregg. I just picked up one from him for $45. Really glad I saw this post that made me aware of his products. Was an easy decision for me considering the price of lumber now. And btw, Gregg said we shouldn't expect to see lumber prices any better for quite some time. Get them while the gettin's good


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

My two boxes are hung. Now i'm kinda thinking about ordering a few more. Mine are both along the water currently, but the neighbor has one up in his yard 150' away from it. Asked him about it, said it hatches every year like his water front ones. Plus some years they get to watch the ducklings walk to the water. 

Also need to get one or two last trash panda's out of the way. Then we should be golden.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Would a hollow block of wood make a good wood duck house?


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> Would a hollow block of wood make a good wood duck house?


Normally not as they are typically not deep enough and large enough to protect from predation. Anything is possible though, look up specs on the DU website (or others) and see if your thought aligns with some of those specs.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

BumpRacerX said:


> Wood duck boxes are here!
> 
> What does everyone use for posts?


Just simple T-posts for us. We have ours in the water so haven't had a predator climb them yet. Installed cameras inside the boxes this year. Cant wait to watch the ducklings hatch. No ducks have shown up yet though.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I have tried using three T Posts for a box and there was just to much movement. My open conditions might be unfavorable for me with the wind. On the old T Posts you want to get rid of I have found if you cut the one rib the post they will snap off, I do this while on the ice.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I made a number of boxes from exterior plywood siding scraps left over from my building days. Don't last as long as cedar but they were inexpensive to build and served the purpose. The three I have behind the house have been up for seven or eight years and are still in pretty good shape.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> Those of you that have built wood duck boxes, what material did you use? And where did you get it?
> 
> I've been trying to locate rough cut cedar with no luck.


Put rough sawn cedar in the search box on Craigslist or FB marketplace. You will find what you need.


----------

